# 03 2500hd ways to stiffen front end



## rudyk (Mar 10, 2008)

Have a 03 2500hd crew cab diesel with a 8' hinker plow on it
The plow hook up is onyl 3-4 inches off the ground when plow is raised.
are their any inexpensive ways to stiffen front end to make the plow sit higher.
I have cranked the torsion bars up a few turns already.
Thanks for your help


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ready Lift leveling kit and front Timbren kit. Each kit is just under $200.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Some guys tune it......that gives em a stiffy.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If it's 3" off the ground it sounds like the mount wasn't put on correctly. Are there a series of holes that you can move the mount up. 

I would turn the Torsion bars a few more turns and you can put Timbrens in but they are $200 or a bit more..Throw some weight behind the rear axle also, 5-600lbs.


----------



## rudyk (Mar 10, 2008)

Mount is up as high as it will go to clear bumper cover, as for ballast had 1200 lbs of salt behind rear wheels. Just seems a bit low plow bumps ground if its at a angle on turns.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Timbrens will help alot with squating when the plow goes up. There nice and maintance free, good upgrade for any plow truck!


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Timbrens!!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

crazyboy;1607723 said:


> Timbrens!!


+1
Probably the simplest fix.


----------



## rudyk (Mar 10, 2008)

where is the best place to buy a set of timbrens


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

rudyk;1607979 said:


> where is the best place to buy a set of timbrens


There are a few sets for sale on here, in the equipment for sale section, towards the bottom of the page. Many are brand new. There are vendors on here also.


----------



## Rainer (Dec 15, 2011)

Found my Timbrens at Amazon, free shipping and cheaper than anyplace else. Best thing I ever did to my 02 Chevy 2500HD in terms of plowing.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i love the timbrens in my truck.....makes for a bumpy ride when the plow is not on but when the x blade is lifted the front end moves maybe 1" ....maybe


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Timbrens/Sumo Springs or similar will actually increase the spring rate of the front suspension. Cranking the T-bars doesn't increase capacity or stiffen the suspension, it just gives you a higher starting point. Leveling kit is a waste of money if you can get the truck as high as you want by cranking the keys.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Another vote for Timbrens. They made a big difference in my 04 chevy when I raise the plow off the ground.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

rudyk;1607979 said:


> where is the best place to buy a set of timbrens


Ive got a brand new set.. Make me an offer!


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

For what year truck??? I have an 04 How much you want for them??


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Just installed mine the other day on my 99 Dodge 2500. I can honestly say it's the best $180 I ever invested for the truck! Front end no longer sags when I lift the plow up.


----------

